# ViP 211 HDMI To DVI Converter cable question.



## airman (Oct 10, 2003)

I have a older Mitsubishi RPTV with a DVI HD video imput. I need to know does it matter what kind of HDMI TO DVI converter cable I have, specifically does it have to be one of thoes expensive monster cable types of can I get a cheaper one off of ebay and get the same picture quality?.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

airman said:


> I have a older Mitsubishi RPTV with a DVI HD video imput. I need to know does it matter what kind of HDMI TO DVI converter cable I have, specifically does it have to be one of thoes expensive monster cable types of can I get a cheaper one off of ebay and get the same picture quality?.


airman...
DON'T pay big $$$ for cables!!!! Monoprice.com has excellent cables at low prices....not to mention (....but I will.. ) great service!
Save your dough for more important things....like flowers or candy when your SO finds you blew the 401K on a bass boat......(jk!)....:nono2:


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

I had a DVI-DVI cable that I was using, and bought an HDMI-DVI adapter from Monoprice and there are no issues or problems. 

HDMI and DVI-D have identical signals except for audio.


----------

